
Ask HN: What custom made software do you use in your company? - lpman
Are you working for a company (or owning a company) which uses custom made software?
What is it and what do you use it for?
What are the maintenance costs?
======
dmlittle
Companies usually have internal portals that allow them to view the health of
the business, customer accounts, activity logs, etc. These might be built
internally as they are very tailored to each business and its internals.

